# DTG on Koozies?



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I read several posts on the various techniques for printing koozies, but they're all pretty dated. Could someone tell me what kind of results to expect printing koozies on a DTG nowadays? Also, which brand / model / material works best, and where to get them? 

Thanks!
Felix


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

felixNtonia said:


> Hi everyone. I read several posts on the various techniques for printing koozies, but they're all pretty dated. Could someone tell me what kind of results to expect printing koozies on a DTG nowadays? Also, which brand / model / material works best, and where to get them?
> 
> Thanks!
> Felix




We had one of our Veloci-Jet XL Printer users post pictures of koozie printing on the printer. As you can see in the pictures, you can achieve some very good results. Washability would probably not be great but I don't think anyone ever washes a koozie.

Harry

_


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

What are Koozies?


----------



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

koozies. *******. Can huggers.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> What are Koozies?



Koozies are polyester foam can wraps. Used to insulate soda and beer cans and very popular as a promotion item with a company imprint. May be more known here in the United States then overseas.

Harry

_


----------



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for my vague explanation, John. Thanks Harry!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> What are Koozies?



John,

Now you have me curious. Do you have these in the UK?

Harry
_


----------

